# Can I add more yeast



## ffmd212 (Dec 10, 2013)

I started a batch of american wheat with raspberries added for flavor. I pitched the yeast later Saturday afternoon and by Monday morning no activity from the air lock. Can I add more yeast? I have not done another SG reading, I just know from other beers I have done the fermentation lasted at least four to five days, so I am concerned this batch is not done yet.

My OG was 1.026

Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 10, 2013)

Which yeast did you use. what was your starting gravity?


----------



## ffmd212 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Which yeast did you use. what was your starting gravity?



I do not remember the brand or type of yeast, it was suggested by the store that I bought the ingredients from. My starting gravity was 1.026


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 10, 2013)

Ffmd212,
If your starting gravity was 1.026, there is something a bit off, normally the SG for beer is between 1.050 - 1.065, of course there are beers that are a bit lower or higher, but the average is within that range. Beer yeast doesn't ferment down below 1.000, most finish between 1.025 - 1.010.
Is there any way that you may have been mistaken on the SG?
Can you post the recipe that you followed?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## ffmd212 (Dec 11, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Ffmd212,
> If your starting gravity was 1.026, there is something a bit off, normally the SG for beer is between 1.050 - 1.065, of course there are beers that are a bit lower or higher, but the average is within that range. Beer yeast doesn't ferment down below 1.000, most finish between 1.025 - 1.010.
> Is there any way that you may have been mistaken on the SG?
> Can you post the recipe that you followed?
> ...


the malt extract was not added to the wort. I was rechecking my storage area and found the malt that should have been added. Not sure what to do now.


----------



## botigol (Dec 11, 2013)

Please tell us all steps led up to this point. Offhand, I would probably advise to pour it (or at least 2-3 gallons) into your brew pot, bring it up to a boil and then add your extract. However, knowing what you have done will help to direct you.


----------



## ffmd212 (Dec 11, 2013)

I steeped my grains for about 20 minutes in warm water, then boiled for about 50 minutes, added flavoring hops then bittering hops, cooled this down and added rasp. then pitched the yeast. It seemed to run well for about a day, then stopped.

My SG. right now is 1.004


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 11, 2013)

The biggest issue is the hops, if you add the extract to the boiled hops and grains fir any length of time, you are going to get a much more "hoppy" beer, not to mention that the liquid with the raspberries has been fermenting.
Boiling the extract in any amount of water and adding it to the existing "wort", will result in lower gravity readings, you will have to add yeast and re-ferment it, you can try it, it may turn out good enough for you to prime it and bottle, or you may hate it and dump it.
Unfortunately, this will probably keep you from ever making this mistake again.


----------



## ffmd212 (Dec 11, 2013)

well It still smells like beer, so I will try and save it. You are right though, this may end up being a very costly mistake!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 11, 2013)

did you add the extract? Without the malt extract you basically have grain and hop soup.


----------



## botigol (Dec 12, 2013)

How much malt extract do you have? I have a tentative plan in my head, which will not completely cure your situation, but may get you an acceptable result. It is pretty simple, but I need to run some numbers and think about it a bit more.


----------



## botigol (Dec 12, 2013)

And what is the current volume of your beer?


----------



## jpsmithny (Dec 12, 2013)

So so far you have hops,yeast,raspberries and some grain invested other than your time. 

The most expensive thing you have is probably the raspberries. 

If you can get more of those, then just start over from scratch and chalk it up 

as a lesson learned and not a very costly one at that.

If you had a lot more experience,I'd say go for it but don't even bother.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 12, 2013)

jpsmithny,
This is what I've been trying to avoid saying since I first read the post, I hate to have someone dump anything, but you may be right, experience plays a big factor when trying to salvage a situation such as this.


----------



## jpsmithny (Dec 12, 2013)

Pumpkinman,

I only say it because I've been there though not specifically in this situation. I would have tried to save it were it me many years ago. Experience teaches that trying to save it just delays the inevitable.
When all is said and done,call it lesson learned and move on.

I know it sounds harsh at first but it really is the best way.


----------



## ffmd212 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I have resigned myself to chalking this up to experience and starting over. I would rather just start a new batch and do it right the first time. Thanks for all the help, but I think it is time to throw in the towel and go by a new kit!!


----------



## botigol (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, after thinking about it, it would be difficult to even get it acceptable, much less right and you would probably need enough space for two batches just to try.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 13, 2013)

This time, get all of your ingredients out and ready, maybe follow a written recipe the first few times, after this it should become second nature.


----------

